# CRAZY eye issue. Look at my 8 week old pug (PICTURE)



## z32power (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea or has anyone seen this before. I took him to the vet 2 days ago and she put him on antibiotics, but i dont think this is an infection... The vet thought maybe he got his eye scratched and now the white area is infection...

I think its more serious... why would a scratch make a perfect circle like this:

HELP!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I doubt it's more serious. Pugs have such protruding eyes that injuries frequently occur. Getting your pug from a reputable breeder can minimize the issue, but all pugs are prone to eye issues due to their bulging eyes.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Has he had his eye stained to see if there is a scratch? If so, then he needs to be on topical meds, every few hours. That doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Pugs have a lot of genetic disorders around their eyes and other problems.

Entropion , Corneal Ulcers, Distichiasis, PRA. you can google any of them but your dog probably has an ulcer and the vet is treating it but the dog may need eye drops or ointment also? your vet maybe is not familiar with these issues in pugs? I know that if eye problems are not properly handled they can get worse so if your worried maybe seek a second opinion cause honestly antibiotic eye drops have always been a must , eyes are sensitive though and sometimes certain drops will irritate certain eye conditions. and others won't work at all. That is why its important to seek a vet that is familiar with the problems.


----------

